
Regex Colorizer - A JavaScript Library For Regex Syntax Highlighting - Hirvesh
http://stevenlevithan.com/regex/colorizer/
======
Hirvesh
A super nice regular expression highlighter from a guy (Steven Levithan) who
knows his stuff (<http://www.amazon.com/dp/1449319432/?tag=slfb-20>)

Interested In More Developers' Resources? Check out Functionn:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/regex-colorizer-
javasc...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/regex-colorizer-javascript-
library-for.html)

------
ErikAugust
Cool, useful. Thanks.

